# xsever updaten



## CiTor (25. Dezember 2002)

hi all,
ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen redhat linux 8.0 runtergeladen. Nun habe ich ein problem mit dem Xserver. Anscheinend kann der nicht gestarted werden. Es liegt ein problem mit meiner Grafikkarte vor. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass meine Grafikkarte zu neu ist (geforce 4 Ti 4400). Also wollte ich kurzerhand den neuesten Xserver downloaden habe aber keine ahnung welches file ich genau brauche. Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich dieses Programm updaten kann?


----------



## tuxracer (20. Mai 2003)

Hy 

lade Dir besser die neuesten NVIDIA treiber für Linux runter
Die unterstützen Deine Karte sicherlich


----------



## yellowpixel (20. Mai 2003)

oder kauf dir ne andere Grafikkarte


----------

